# Celebrity Resorts Hilltop, Steamboat Springs, CO



## georgianab2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I searched for listings at this resort but there are none under its correct name which is Legacy Vacation Club at Hilltop, Steamboat Springs, CO


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2011)

updated

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=421d7423-c44f-4146-afba-9ef2e2f3b948


----------

